# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ساختن Setup برای پروژه های VB6 >  خطا هنگام نصب برنامه

## man551

سلام به همه دوستان
من 1 برنامه با وی بی 6 نوشتم و با ستاپ فکتوری ستاپ سازی میکنم
ولی این ستاپ روی سیستم های دیگه نصب میشه ولی وقتی اجرا میشه با خطا    
 مواجه میشم"Unexpected Error"
البته این ستاپ روی سیستم خودم بدون هیچ مشکلی نصب و اجرا میشه

لطفا کمک کنید
که دلیل این خطا چیه؟؟؟
ممنون

----------


## m.4.r.m

احتمالا از فایل هایی هستند که در برنامه که نوشتین روی سیستم خودتون موجود هستن ولی در ستاپ فکتوری اضافه نکردین و موقع نصب و اجرا دچار مشکل میشه از چه برنامه یا فایل هایی اسفاده کردید ؟

----------


## hrj1981

سلام من هم به اين مشكل برخورد كردم ، خطاي 50003 رو صادر ميكنه ، هر چقدر هم دنبال محل دقيق بروز خطا ميگردم پيداش نميكنم ، تمام فايلهاي لازم رو توسط ستاپ فكتوري به ستاپ اصلي اضافه كردم اما بازم خطا رو بعد از نصب اعلام ميكنه (جدا كلافه شدم)

----------


## hrj1981

> سلام من هم به اين مشكل برخورد كردم ، خطاي 50003 رو صادر ميكنه ، هر چقدر هم دنبال محل دقيق بروز خطا ميگردم پيداش نميكنم ، تمام فايلهاي لازم رو توسط ستاپ فكتوري به ستاپ اصلي اضافه كردم اما بازم خطا رو بعد از نصب اعلام ميكنه (جدا كلافه شدم)


من مشكل نرم افزار خودم رو پيدا كردم ، آيكون اصلي برنامه از فرمت 256*256 تا 16*16 قرار داده بودم كه با تغيير سايز از 64*64 تا 16*16 اونو حلش كردم

----------

